# Wild Spellcraft - Still Available.



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2002)

Despite my April Fool's joke, Wild Spellcraft is still on sale.

For more information, go here:

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=111


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2002)

Cograts!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Feb 20, 2002)

It's so good y'all my congrats too !


----------

